
U.S. job openings at record high, skills mismatch emerging - petethomas
http://reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSKCN11D1UX
======
flukus
Wanted: Graduate developer with 10 years experience.

Until job ads like this become less endemic I'm unwilling to entertain any
notion of a skills shortage.

